
Ask HN: How do developer salaries differ across European countries? - cgb223
I am a mobile dev with about 3 years of experience exploring potential opportunities abroad in Europe.<p>It would be helpful to know, how salaries differ across the various countries.<p>How much do developers typically make in the different countries?<p>How does that differ for Junior vs Senior developers?<p>What countries are known for having larger tech scenes?<p>What countries are in need of more developers from abroad?<p>How does the standard of living effect salaries?<p>How does the quality of life compare to a developer in the US?<p>I would love to hear about your personal experiences working abroad.<p>Anecdotes welcome, data too
======
mattbgates
I don't know all the answers to this, but I did publish an infographic
recently about salaries of software developers' in Europe.

[http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com/european-
software...](http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com/european-software-
developers-salary-infographic/)

